# Samsung Galaxy S7



## ChrisC (Jun 8, 2017)

Just got me one of these. Free no upgrade charge, same plan plus an extra 5GB at no extra cost. The only stipulation that I sign another 2 year contract with EE. Never had trouble with EE since they were T-Mobile and Orange. No brainer really. Gave my old S5 Neo to a friend. Everybody is happy. Just thought I'd share that. ☺️

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2017)

It's a great phone. The wireless charging is bloody amazing too. No more fiddling around with cables!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2017)

wireless charging? that's MAGIC surely?


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 8, 2017)

editor said:


> It's a great phone. The wireless charging is bloody amazing too. No more fiddling around with cables!


Wireless charging? Yes, I read something about that. How do I go about it then? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2017)

Inductive charging - Wikipedia wow!
takes longer though, and you can't really use it while it's charging


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2017)

ChrisC said:


> Wireless charging? Yes, I read something about that. How do I go about it then?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Pick up a cheapo £14 charging pad and you're off. 






Wireless Charger, Anker Fast Charge Qi Wireless: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

It's worth getting a third party fast charger too.


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 8, 2017)

editor said:


> Pick up a cheapo £14 charging pad and you're off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers matey. I shall look into that. [emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Inductive charging - Wikipedia wow!
> takes longer though, and you can't really use it while it's charging


You can use it, although it's easier to pick it up for a few seconds if you've got some typing to do.

And charging is plenty fast via wireless: 


> On a Fast Wireless charger, our Galaxy S7 charged from 9% to 100% in just over two hours, cutting the total charge time in half. A quick look at power input through Ampere confirmed that Fast Wireless Charging was delivering almost exactly twice the amount of energy to the phone. This isn't quite as fast as a rapid charger, which will take this same Galaxy S7 from 9% to 100% in 90 minutes, but it's still pretty great when compared to the alternative.
> 
> How much faster are Samsung's Fast Wireless Chargers?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2017)

editor said:


> You can use it, although it's easier to pick it up for a few seconds if you've got some typing to do.
> 
> And charging is plenty fast via wireless:


I was just going by the wiki page, which said it was slower


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I was just going by the wiki page, which said it was slower


It's slower than via cable for an S7, but if you're using a fast charger on wireless, then it's still going to considerable faster than most other phones.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm quite tempted by the camera alone. Always had contracts and waited till a phone had been out about 6 months to get the best deal, but I'm done with that now (unless I get a very tempting email ). 

My Moto G4 is great, other then the pics aren't a patch on my old Note 4. Obviously the S8 is silly money SIM free, but hopeful S7 prices will drop a bit more soon.


----------



## clicker (Jun 8, 2017)

.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 8, 2017)

clicker said:


> I have just been trying to decide
> on upgrading from my S4 to an S6 or
> S7. EE will do it at no extra cost. S7 camera looks good ...less mp but better in low light. 12mp is fine. Waterproofing handy too. Reckon I'll get one.



At no extra cost? How much are you paying a month? If you started the contract paying for a phone in instalment and the let the direct debit keep coming out, I bet they'd be delighted if you didn't shop around and kept paying it.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 8, 2017)

£14 for an extra bit of tat to have lying around, just so you don't have to plug a cable in.


----------



## clicker (Jun 8, 2017)

I have just been trying to decide
on upgrading from my 


UnderAnOpenSky said:


> At no extra cost? How much are you paying a month? If you started the contract paying for a phone in instalment and the let the direct debit keep coming out, I bet they'd be delighted if you didn't shop around and kept paying it.


£25 I think...theres a couple of phones on contract with them though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 8, 2017)

clicker said:


> I have just been trying to decide
> on upgrading from my
> 
> £25 I think...theres a couple of phones on contract with them though.



Have a look at mobiles.co.uk and similar sites. When you find a better deal, get EE to match it.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> £14 for an extra bit of tat to have lying around, just so you don't have to plug a cable in.


£14 to have the pleasure of not having to fiddle about with wires all the time. I just plonk the phone on the wafer thin charger at night. Job done. Money well spent.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 8, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> £14 for an extra bit of tat to have lying around, just so you don't have to plug a cable in.



£14 for a gizmo that you can just drop your phone on at night? I'm in.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2017)

Will the magnetic thingamabob make it dangerous for your debit and credit cards to go near it?


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Will the magnetic thingamabob make it dangerous for your debit and credit cards to go near it?


Nope although I wouldn't suggest piling them up on top of it for any length of time. But then why would you do that anyway?


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Will the magnetic thingamabob make it dangerous for your debit and credit cards to go near it?


It'll suck all the money out of your accounts


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2017)

editor said:


> Nope although I wouldn't suggest piling them up on top of it for any length of time. But then why would you do that anyway?


I've found my wallet in the freezer before, fella. I have to consider these things.


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 8, 2017)

My s7 was 46 degrees wireless charging the other morning. I'm never using it again. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jun 9, 2017)

Dropped mine in the bath the other day. Speakers sounded a bit distorted for an hour, then it was totally fine. That is pretty cool.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> My s7 was 46 degrees wireless charging the other morning. I'm never using it again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


What charger were you using? Samsung does warn that the unit can get hot on fast charge, but 46C seems over the top!


----------



## magneze (Jun 9, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> £14 for an extra bit of tat to have lying around, just so you don't have to plug a cable in.


If you factor in the cost of inevitable broken cables and a worn phone connector then it's a reasonable deal.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 9, 2017)

46 ain't all that, I reckon, when you consider that desktop CPUs run significantly higher and the cut-off threshold for Li-ion batteries is higher too, about 90 degrees. Not ideal, but it's probably not going to blow up - not any more than usual anyway.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2017)

magneze said:


> If you factor in the cost of inevitable broken cables and a worn phone connector then it's a reasonable deal.


I've had two phones fuck up in the past with a broken USB socket, so wireless is a whole world of win.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 9, 2017)

Can you get the Google launcher on the S7 so it behaves like a Nexus phone?


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2017)

PursuedByBears said:


> Can you get the Google launcher on the S7 so it behaves like a Nexus phone?


You mean this one? If so, yes.
Google Now Launcher – Android Apps on Google Play

I prefer Nova Launcher myself and that can be configured to just about any way you like.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 9, 2017)

That's the one, thanks. Interesting.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 9, 2017)

Nova Launcher is indeed great. I even paid for it. I like the fact that you can ditch the annoying Google search bar on the home screen and customise how many apps etc you see on each screen. 

When installing it of course it makes your shiny new phone feel a lot like your last one.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Nova Launcher is indeed great. I even paid for it. I like the fact that you can ditch the annoying Google search bar on the home screen and customise how many apps etc you see on each screen.
> 
> When installing it of course it makes your shiny new phone feel a lot like your last one.


The fact that you can save and import your set up makes it extra easy to move to a new phone. It's a brilliant launcher.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 9, 2017)

ChrisC said:


> Just got me one of these. Free no upgrade charge, same plan plus an extra 5GB at no extra cost. The only stipulation that I sign another 2 year contract with EE. Never had trouble with EE since they were T-Mobile and Orange. No brainer really. Gave my old S5 Neo to a friend. Everybody is happy. Just thought I'd share that. ☺️
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



I've just ordered an S7 too - should be here on Sunday they say. Unlimited calls, texts on EE and the same 5gb as yourself - looks great - a free gift as well!

I might invest in one of those wireless chargers too.  I just need to port my number over and I'm set.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 11, 2017)

Seems I ordered an S7 Edge    which arrived just after lunchtime today

Liking it so far - just getting used to TouchWiz - might go for a different launcher


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 11, 2017)

PursuedByBears said:


> Can you get the Google launcher on the S7 so it behaves like a Nexus phone?





editor said:


> You mean this one? If so, yes.
> Google Now Launcher – Android Apps on Google Play
> 
> I prefer Nova Launcher myself and that can be configured to just about any way you like.



QQ:  if I install Google launcher, don't like it, then uninstall it, will the phone automagically just go back to the default factory launcher??


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 12, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> QQ:  if I install Google launcher, don't like it, then uninstall it, will the phone automagically just go back to the default factory launcher??



Yes


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 13, 2017)

Looks crap on my new phone.
Makes it feel like my old phone.
Familiarity vs Shinynewthing I suppose.

Can't resize the icons in the Google Now launcher, they look mahoosive


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 13, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Looks crap on my new phone.
> Makes it feel like my old phone.
> Familiarity vs Shinynewthing I suppose.
> 
> Can't resize the icons in the Google Now launcher, they look mahoosive



Try the Nova Launcher as mentioned. You can resize icons.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 13, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Try the Nova Launcher as mentioned. You can resize icons.


Cheers.  I think I have the free/lite version in my downloads already, will give it another go.  Wasn't keen on it on my Moto last time I looked.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 13, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Cheers.  I think I have the free/lite version in my downloads already, will give it another go.  Wasn't keen on it on my Moto last time I looked.



Fair enough. You can do a Google for an article on best launchers and made me get a feel for how they look before installing them.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 13, 2017)

.


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 14, 2017)

For the record I use Nova Launcher. Nothing beats it. It's not resource hungry like TouchWiz UI. It's very fluid and smooth.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 15, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Fair enough. You can do a Google for an article on best launchers and made me get a feel for how they look before installing them.





ChrisC said:


> For the record I use Nova Launcher. Nothing beats it. It's not resource hungry like TouchWiz UI. It's very fluid and smooth.



I installed the free version of Nova I've tried before and it runs and looks great on my S7.
  I installed the Google now launcher and it looked like crap with mahoosive icons that you can't resize. 

Is it worth paying for the Prime version?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 15, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I installed the free version of Nova I've tried before and it runs and looks great on my S7.
> I installed the Google now launcher and it looked like crap with mahoosive icons that you can't resize.
> 
> Is it worth paying for the Prime version?



I don't think you get much, but don't remember it being a expensive. One feature you get is that your mail and message icon will show you have many messages you have.


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 15, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I installed the free version of Nova I've tried before and it runs and looks great on my S7.
> I installed the Google now launcher and it looked like crap with mahoosive icons that you can't resize.
> 
> Is it worth paying for the Prime version?


I'd go for it if you like it. What is it, the cost of a pint at your local? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 15, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I don't think you get much, but don't remember it being a expensive. One feature you get is that your mail and message icon will show you have many messages you have.



Meh


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 15, 2017)

ChrisC said:


> I'd go for it if you like it. What is it, the cost of a pint at your local?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Four quid.  The price ain't the issue tbh, just wondered if it is worth it. I'm not bothered about mail and SMS unread counts.

Apparently, you get:

*Nova Launcher Prime*
Unlock the following extras by purchasing Nova Launcher Prime
• *Gestures* - Swipe, pinch, double tap and more on the home screen to open your favorite apps
• *Unread Counts* - Never miss a message. Unread count badges for Hangouts, SMS, Gmail and more using the TeslaUnread plugin
• *Custom Drawer Groups* - Create new tabs or folders in the app drawer
• *Hide Apps* - Keep a clean app drawer by hiding never used apps
• *Icon Swipes* - Set custom actions for swiping on app shortcuts or folders
• *More scroll effects* - Such as Wipe, Accordion, and Throw

I don't know what half of that stuff even means


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 16, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Four quid.  The price ain't the issue tbh, just wondered if it is worth it. I'm not bothered about mail and SMS unread counts.
> 
> Apparently, you get:
> 
> ...


Well if you like it. Think of it as a developer donation. ☺️

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 23, 2017)

Has anyone bought a lens kit for an S7 (or any other mobile)? Worth it - do they actually do OK macro for example?


----------

